# MAX Pass



## xlr8r (Mar 10, 2015)

https://www.themaxpass.com/

Could be a game changer pass option next year.  5 days at each Intrawest, Powdr, and Boyne mountain including

 Sunday River
Killington
Sugarloaf
Loon
Stratton
Tremblant
Pico

In the East, not to mention their mountains out west

Good variety and no Blackouts


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

without Tremblant that is 30 days of skiing for 23.30 a day. That is pretty good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Very interesting.  A definite response to the EPIC pass.  And for east coasters, this is essentially a return to the ASC pass days with Killington, SR, Pico, and Sugarloaf on one pass.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Very interesting. A definite response to the EPIC pass. And for east coasters, this is essentially a return to the ASC pass days with Killington, SR, Pico, and Sugarloaf on one pass.



And Stratton


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And Stratton



Stratton was never an ASC resort.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Stratton was never an ASC resort.



 I was thinking Sugarbush


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I thought it was.  Learn something new.



Stratton has been Intrawest for a while.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Too bad Peaks wasn't in on the deal.  I'd sign up today if they were.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Too bad Peaks wasn't in on the deal.  I'd sign up today if they were.



Peaks doesn't play well with others


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Apparently


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2015)

That is a very nice combo for the east.  However, Not sure I would be able to make 5 days at Sugarloaf unless I took a week off.  Pico, Killington, Sunday River, Stratton and Loon are all day trips for me.

Would no longer need the Ski 3 or Ski 5 Pass, IMO.  Alpine Zone Summit room without lift tickets?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I was thinking Sugarbush



Yep, that's the "S" one that was.  Now independent....and probably will remain so for a while.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 10, 2015)

I like the concept of these multi mtn passes....I'm interested to see if there are any changes to the Freedom pass for next season.
If I knew I was going out West this pass would be a consideration but none of the mtns are closer than 2 hrs for me each way which is a bit tough for a pass IMHO.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2015)

Game changer for the East.  With Stratton and Loon being a daytrip option for the NYC and Boston crowd, and with SR, SL, Killington, and Pico being easy weekend trips, I think this will bring A LOT of city people into the north on weekends... if everything is advertised right.  

Not as good for the west.  The only destination mountains that are close together are Steamboat and Winter Park.  Are those mountains in the Pacific Northwest close together?


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

Great for those who buy New England Passes to SR/SL/Loon too.  Its only $249 to add the Max onto any Gold or Silver New England Pass ($999 and $685 respectively right now).  The only bummer is that the Max add on replaces the New England Passes former other Boyne resorts benefits this season.  Gold New England use to net 10 free days at each western Boyne resort (better for a ski week).  While the former was tied to lodging where Boyne had on mountain, the Max add on is not (good) but only 5 days at say Big Sky is not as good.  Still, couldn't beat the price, especially if you burn all the days at Pico, Killington and Stratton then head out west too.


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

Just looked, Killington is offering the Max as an add on too for $249 except only on their unlimited pass ($1119 currently).


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 10, 2015)

machski said:


> Great for those who buy New England Passes to SR/SL/Loon too.  Its only $249 to add the Max onto any Gold or Silver New England Pass ($999 and $685 respectively right now).  The only bummer is that the Max add on replaces the New England Passes former other Boyne resorts benefits this season.  Gold New England use to net 10 free days at each western Boyne resort (better for a ski week).  While the former was tied to lodging where Boyne had on mountain, the Max add on is not (good) but only 5 days at say Big Sky is not as good.  Still, couldn't beat the price, especially if you burn all the days at Pico, Killington and Stratton then head out west too.



I posted this in the 15/16 thread...I typically buy a gold New England pass, but i am seriously considering dropping to a Silver with the Max add on which would be $64 cheaper than buying a gold pass & I would have more than enough days to ski other mountains to cover the 13 black out days.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 10, 2015)

Interesting concept for those who have flexibility in where they go, although I don't think it would work for us.

one comment is that it is too bad it isn't 6 days each... 5 days = 2.5 weekends so if you are a weekender you would either have to skip a day, or purchase an additional lift ticket.


----------



## elks (Mar 10, 2015)

Great move (finally.)  Too bad only one mountain within a 2-hour radius from Boston.  It would be a true no-brainer otherwise.  I'm shocked that there are no blackout dates.  I recall the old ASC pass had 2 (3?) options from no-blackouts to a more restrictive pass.  I think the one I used to get was about $350 and had 10+ blackout dates around the holidays.  The unrestricted pass was significantly more expensive.  That was 10 years ago maybe.  So this pricing is pretty aggressive.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

The pass seems to be better suited to the Boston market than the New York market.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2015)

Too rich for my blood and better/cheaper options IMO with VT 5 passes, K Express Card and picking up cheap tickets at BEMI Ski Show.

I guess if those all happened to be your favorite mountains it could be worth it.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Too rich for my blood and better/cheaper options IMO with VT 5 passes, K Express Card and picking up cheap tickets at BEMI Ski Show.
> 
> I guess if those all happened to be your favorite mountains it could be worth it.


As I said if you skied the 30 times it would be 23 bucks per visit but you have to ski 5 days a sugarloaf which is a haul from anywhere unless you do it in one week


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

You could get this pass and pair it with a trip out West each year.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 10, 2015)

They have an option to purchase the pass without the season ticket for $699. If you use 20 days its 34.95 each, that's pretty good to me. About the 2.5, some creative booking and you could pair two different mountains together over a weekend. Looks interesting to me!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

What's nice about it is that you don't have to do all sorts of work to find deals that are the same or only slightly better.  One purchase and you are done.  If I lived in the Boston area I would be very tempted by this pass.  It doesn't make as much sense for me since I would have to drive by a lot of good ski areas to get to the ones that participate in the pass.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

I just realized that the $249 children's pass may be an even better deal.  You only need to use it at one or two mountains to make it worthwhile.  A five day junior ticket at Loon alone is $279.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

kelly001 said:


> Great move (finally.)  Too bad only one mountain within a 2-hour radius from Boston.  It would be a true no-brainer otherwise.  I'm shocked that there are no blackout dates.  I recall the old ASC pass had 2 (3?) options from no-blackouts to a more restrictive pass.  I think the one I used to get was about $350 and had 10+ blackout dates around the holidays.  The unrestricted pass was significantly more expensive.  That was 10 years ago maybe.  So this pricing is pretty aggressive.



It's hard to believe that ASC has been gone for eight years....:


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> It's hard to believe that ASC has been gone for eight years....:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Seems longer


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Seems longer



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2015)

This pass is worthless without Sundown.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> This pass is worthless without Sundown.



:lol:



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 10, 2015)

Interesting response to the Epic Pass.   Copper, Winter Park and Steamboat is a nice combination in Colorado but only Brighton in Utah as of now.  I do like the direction this thing (multi-mountain options) is trending however.  Wonder if Epic will look into the east?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Interesting response to the Epic Pass.   Copper, Winter Park and Steamboat is a nice combination in Colorado but only Brighton in Utah as of now.  I do like the direction this thing (multi-mountain options) is trending however.  Wonder if Epic will look into the east?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I am wondering what (if any) resorts Vail might buy out east.


----------



## Rutecki (Mar 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I am wondering what (if any) resorts Vail might buy out east.



I've been wondering that for a while.  Just back from a trip to Vail (been 5 out of the last 6 years).  If they bought a mountain or two back here, the EPIC pass would be a total no brainer.  I'd love to see a deal with Jay, and something closer to Boston.


----------



## machski (Mar 11, 2015)

I was a bit surprised Snowbird was not included.  Isn't that kind of like a Powdr resort now?


----------



## elks (Mar 11, 2015)

machski said:


> I was a bit surprised Snowbird was not included.  Isn't that kind of like a Powdr resort now?



If Snowbird (or even Solitude) was on it, I would be much more inclined.  I'm due for my next trip to Utah next year, but Brighton is one of my least favorite resorts.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 11, 2015)

Not for me.  With the Boyne pass, besides Killington, probably nothing I'd care enough to visit.  And when I do visit K (usually spring) - they sell tickets to other mt. pass-holders for a discount, usually $35.  And I have no plans to go out west, but if I did, none of the places I've ever dreamed about are on the pass.  If I went, I'm going to where i want, not cheaping out for non-coveted places to save a few $.  Maybe if I was a Bostonian and it was my only pass, it'd work, but not as an add on to Boyne pass for us.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> Alpine Zone Summit room without lift tickets?



Sugarloaf sells "Zoom Rooms" you could go for if you had this pass
http://www.sugarloaf.com/vacation-planning/zoom-rooms


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2015)

Add the Max at $249 on to a $379 Pico pass and you have a pretty sweet setup for $628 if you normally ski Pico.

Edit: Nevermind, read the FAQs and Pico passes are not eligible for the add on.


----------



## Jully (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm impressed there's no blackout dates


----------



## elks (Mar 11, 2015)

Jully said:


> I'm impressed there's no blackout dates



Me too, thought the old ASC pass had a Bronze pass with 10+ blackout days, which saved you a lot of money and frankly, I'm not one that minds not skiing during Christmas week, Martin Luther King or President's Day weekend. While no blackout dates sounds great, I'm not sure I'll ever ski during those crowded dates.


----------



## Jully (Mar 11, 2015)

True, especially because you only have 5 days at each mountain, so I won't wanna waste a day at SL on MLK day lapping the T bar, even though you can avoid crowds wonderfully, because a better day can be had for one of my 5 at SL


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Peaks doesn't play well with others



Yeah, Peaks plus Boyne would make this a no-brainier for me. Oh, well.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2015)

Really like the idea of this.  But the selection of mtns (both east and west) just misses the mark.

Would love to see the competition team up to provide a pass that includes an alternative to each one of these locations.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'll stick with my midweek Killington/Pico pass, VT. Passes & ski council days..


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Really like the idea of this.  But the selection of mtns (both east and west) just misses the mark.
> 
> Would love to see the competition team up to provide a pass that includes an alternative to each one of these locations.



Agree.  I actually don't see the selection as too bad but would like to see what other teams could form.  A skiing version of team sports.  Think of the free agents that are still out there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Really like the idea of this.  But the selection of mtns (both east and west) just misses the mark.
> 
> Would love to see the competition team up to provide a pass that includes an alternative to each one of these locations.



It's all based upon the companies that participated in the plan.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> It's all based upon the companies that participated in the plan.



Understood.  Which is why I would like to see their competitors team up to offer an alternative.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Understood.  Which is why I would like to see their competitors team up to offer an alternative.



Well, the only other major corporate resort groups I can think of in New England would be Peaks and Triple Peaks.  I imagine that both feel that their pass offerings are sufficient and allows folks good choice.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Well, the only other major corporate resort groups I can think of in New England would be Peaks and Triple Peaks.  I imagine that both feel that their pass offerings are sufficient and allows folks good choice.



"Team up" is the key part.  White Mountain Superpass in NH is a combined pass to BW, Cannon, WV, Cranmore.  4 different owners (including the state)!  There is no reason why multiple ownerships can't join forces to offer an alternative to the MaxPass. Especially since it's based on 5 visits each instead of being a universal season pass.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> "Team up" is the key part.  White Mountain Superpass in NH is a combined pass to BW, Cannon, WV, Cranmore.  4 different owners (including the state)!  There is no reason why multiple ownerships can't join forces to offer an alternative to the MaxPass. Especially since it's based on 5 visits each instead of being a universal season pass.



I think that Peaks and Triple Peaks doesn't want to nor has to in their mind.  They think they have a good thing going and others are forming these alliances to compete with them.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 11, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I think that Peaks and Triple Peaks doesn't want to nor has to in their mind.  They think they have a good thing going and others are forming these alliances to compete with them.



You are really stuck thinking within the Peaks box eh?


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> You are really stuck thinking within the Peaks box eh?



:lol:  

Yeah, you should shoot them an Email saying that.  

I just think that this product is aimed at the Epic Pass and the other conglomerate resorts.  I could see the Muellers/Triple Peaks scoffing at joining this alliance.  Peaks--interesting that they didn't consider it seeing that they want to grow and are doing an IPO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2015)

Give me Cannon, Peaks New England (except for mt snow) and Jay/Burke.   Check would be in the mail tonight.   Whoever they partnered with out west would be gravy if I made it out there.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2015)

Even just a New England independent conglomerate pass.

Any combo of Cannon, Jay/Burke, Sugarbush, and Saddleback.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2015)

I wonder how much downside there is to the mtns for these passes? Seems like fairly low risk, some upside.
I'd imagine folks that buy passes to their normal home mtn would continue to do so with the now potential to tack some additional days on at other mtns.
Seems like it would be straight incremental revenue that could be distributed among the members. 
Get people to a new mtn a few more times than they normally would and any spend while on the hill in F+B or merchandise/lodging would be pure profit that would otherwise be unrealized.

I'd like to see more of these consortiums but I'd ever only consider buying one if a "home mtn" that I could easily day trip 10-20 times/season was part of it.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I wonder how much downside there is to the mtns for these passes? Seems like fairly low risk, some upside.
> I'd imagine folks that buy passes to their normal home mtn would continue to do so with the now potential to tack some additional days on at other mtns.
> Seems like it would be straight incremental revenue that could be distributed among the members.
> Get people to a new mtn a few more times than they normally would and any spend while on the hill in F+B or merchandise/lodging would be pure profit that would otherwise be unrealized.
> ...



Anyone want to "draft" Camelback PA? (good season ticket base)  Be a no brainer if they were on there.

I'm still going to take a good look at this as between Stratton, K, Pico and Loon, they all sit in a decent spots in and around the path of my travels.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## C-Rex (Mar 12, 2015)

This really has me interested.  I'd buy one now but I'm interested to see if any competing passes come out.  I really want to see Vail Resorts team up with or buy some New England mountains.  Then you'd have some real competition here.  I think this pass will be the winner in the east, but it's hard to beat the Epic Pass out west.  Plus, "Epic Pass" sounds better than "Max Pass", in my bro-y opinion.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't see much benefit for colorado. The 3 colorado ski areas you get are copper, winter park, and steamboat, all of which are available under the rocky mountain super pass plus for only $469

And there's only one Utah resort as well (Brighton). If they add more to the west I'll be more interested, the east coast resorts do make it a pretty good deal though.


----------



## elks (Mar 13, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Give me Cannon, Peaks New England (except for mt snow) and Jay/Burke.   Check would be in the mail tonight.   Whoever they partnered with out west would be gravy if I made it out there.



A check with 4 passes hand-delivered if they just added Cannon!  This pass is just missing one more resorts within 2-hours from Boston to make it a no-brainer.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 13, 2015)

kelly001 said:


> A check with 4 passes hand-delivered if they just added Cannon!  This pass is just missing one more resorts within 2-hours from Boston to make it a no-brainer.


Or even Southern NH for that matter. I can't make Loon my "home mtn" and that is the only one under 90 mins.

Cannon + NH Peaks (as DHS suggested) likely gets me to bite as well. 
That would give me a very long season, the 2 best mtns in NH as well as a quick hit/night option in Crotched I can be at in 1 hour from home.
Given Cannon's affiliation already on the SuperPass I'm not holding my breath they would do this though.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 13, 2015)

A dream NH scenario for me would be Cannon as the home mtn with 3-5 days at each Wildcat, Crotched, Attitash, and Ragged.
Help Ragged grow their brand by bringing more folks to the hill.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 13, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> A dream NH scenario for me would be Cannon as the home mtn with 3-5 days at each Wildcat, Crotched, Attitash, and Ragged.
> Help Ragged grow their brand by bringing more folks to the hill.



I'd like to know where Peaks is looking to expand. Ragged would be a natural acquisition. It eliminates a lot of competition to Crotched and provides a more competitive position with the I-93 crowd.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I'd like to know where Peaks is looking to expand. Ragged would be a natural acquisition. It eliminates a lot of competition to Crotched and provides a more competitive position with the I-93 crowd.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I don't think Peaks has the $$$$ to expand any further. 

I also don't see Ragged as a target for Vail. But then again they bought a 250' hill in Michigan.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

Ragged has started on what they hope to be an 800 unit real estate development at the base.   That has to be of interest to someone.  

That said I'm not sure it's being shopped.  It's owned by a lgood sized resort development company as is.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I don't think Peaks has the $$$$ to expand any further.
> 
> I also don't see Ragged as a target for Vail. But then again they bought a 250' hill in Michigan.
> 
> ...



In the latest call with shareholders Peaks said they hope to announce "several" new acquisitions in the near future.

http://m.stltoday.com/business/loca...5a22-a5e8-62f92daee56f.html?mobile_touch=true

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

